# [FIX] Bionic (Boot Failure) & (CDT Failure)



## darkstarsinner

Okay so I have noticed that there are still some people out there having issues with either going back from Update .901 or have dropped into a (Boot Failure) mode and cannot find a solution. I have decided to post up what works for me. Mind you I have personally and purposely bricked my Bionic multiple times to ensure that this works. However:

I am in no way responsible for any permanent damage you do to your phone. If you have an issue I will do the best I can to assist as I'm sure the rest of the members will. But you take full responsibility for anything you decide to attempt.

While some of you have been able to use the one click method provided by , some of you can't follow through with the fix due to the (Boot Failure) or (CDT Failure). I have changed some of the files in the One Click method provided by. These files worked for me multiple times but I cannot gauruntee they will do the same for you. But if you are brave enough giver er hell.

Step One: Download these files. You will need all three if you want to go through to .901. Each update is labeled as such to limit the confusion. Once downloaded move all folders to your desktop and unzip the CDT file ONLY!!!

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GZ4AC6ML

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3XE1OFOM

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TSYCAFP4

Step Two: Plug your Bionic in via USB. Once plugged in you can either boot into Fastboot mode by holding the POWER + VOLUME DOWN. If you are in (CDT Failure) you won't be able to reach fast boot but that's okay. In fact "Fastboot" mode isn't necessary as long as you are in one of these error screens.

Step Three: Open the folder labeled "CDT_BOOT_FIX" and double click "EVERYTHING". The system will begin running the install of the files contained. ALL FILES SHOULD SUCCEED. Not one of these files should fail and in the event one does please post so we may figure it out together.

Edit: You will need to also download this and place it into the unzipped CDT folder: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=P9ME5E34
Sorry I must have forgotten to add it originally when composing the file.

Step Four: Once the files have finished running, reboot your Bionic. You should now have a running system. YOU ARE NOT FINISHED YET, so please pay attention. Failure to do so will only cause you to go through this again.

Step Five: Move the Update files (893 if you only want to go that far or 893 and 901 to go all the way) to your SD card. Make sure both files are on the root of the SD card. Now shut down your phone.

Step Five: Boot into recovery and choose "Update Zip on SD Card". Choose the 893 file and click okay. Your phone will now install the 893 update. Reboot. STILL NOT DONE. As noted below if you plan to go to the .901 update then you can skip step six and just flash both the 893 and 901 one right after the other. If only going to 893 then proceed to step six.

Step Six: Your phone will now boot into "CDT Failure". Make sure your Bionic is plugged into the USB port. Hover your mouse over the "CDT_BOOT_FIX" folder, hold SHIFT and RIGHT CLICK your mouse. A pop-up box comes up. Click "Open Command Prompt Here". Once the Command Prompt comes up type:

moto-fastboot flash cdt.bin cdt.bin

/\ You can copy and paste this if you would like.

Your phone will now flash the CDT file. It should succeed. Once this is complete you are full OTA 893. You now have the choice of booting into recovery and loading the 901 file should you choose to do so.

That should be it. Thank you to all who have contributed. The scripting for the Everything command came from P3DROID. If you object to me using it please let me know. I appreciate it but the files can be run manually so no biggy. Thanks

If you have any problems feel free to ask


----------



## darkstarsinner

If you are still having problems I will do my best to assist. If it comes down to it download Team Viewer (www.teamviewer.com) and all files posted here. I will then run the repair process for you. Just for some peace of mind Team Viewer is a remote PC control program. It generates a password each time it is opened so it can never be replicated unless you choose to set a password. If at anytime you feel uncomfortable with what's going on you can immediately close Team Viewer and break the connection. If you need help this badly send me a PM and we will set up a time. As it stands now I am on duty from 6 P.M. to 6 A.M. And yes if it helps you any I am a Police Officer in the State of Ohio.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

If your going to go to. 901 flash both updates back to back in stock recovery and you won't get the cdt.bin failure.


----------



## darkstarsinner

Good info. Has 901 officially released yet?

Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes

no


----------



## hackercity

I downloaded all files. However, I do not see the "EVERYTHING" file to run?

Did I miss something?


----------



## darkstarsinner

You need to unzip the CDT file to your desktop. This is where the program is.

Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


----------



## hackercity

I only unzipped the CDT_BOOT_FIX.zip. I see an ota directory and a moto-fastboot.exe. the rest are bin files, image files


----------



## darkstarsinner

Hold on one sec and I'll double check it on my end.

Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


----------



## hackercity

Awesome!! Thanks!

I am hoping this works. I can actually boot into my phone however I dont have a radio. When I try to flash the latest leaked FYZ file with RSDLite I gent a CDT failure. I ran P3Droids script and was able to get the phone to boot in the OS however no radio.


----------



## darkstarsinner

It should be in there. The base file I created the ZIP from still has it. Either way are you able to do it manually?


----------



## darkstarsinner

You should have two .bat files in there. What are they called?

I'm sorry I must have forgotten to add the file to the ZIP. Download it from here and add it to the CDT_BOOT_FIX file. Once placed double click it.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=P9ME5E34

It's only a few bytes and should only take a few seconds.


----------



## hackercity

Do what manually?


----------



## hackercity

I dont have any .bat files. only the moto-fastboot.exe is the only file I have to run. I am going to try to dowanload it again,


----------



## darkstarsinner

I posted a new link two posts up. Download that.


----------



## hackercity

Running it now, at this point everything is running. Although I have seen two errors. boot.img failed... remote: unsupported command. recovery failed INFOPreflash validation failure. It almost done I wonder if it will boot???


----------



## darkstarsinner

If you have the boot failure it won't. once this has finished running I need you to (SHIFT+RIGHT CLICK) on the CDT_BOOT Folder and click "Run Command Prompt Here". After you do this type:

moto-fastboot flash boot boot.img

and let me know what happens.


----------



## darkstarsinner

Do you have a twitter account? This way I can help you in real time.


----------



## hackercity

Yeah @hackercity. It booted back up but still no radio...


----------



## darkstarsinner

Okay boot back into fastboot mode and type

Moto-fastboot flash radio radio.img

In the command prompt window

Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


----------



## hackercity

Awesome... pushed the radio to it. Radio back up again!!! Thanks for the help and the time!!! Awesome!! Now gotta root then work my way back up to .901


----------



## darkstarsinner

I'm glad I could help. If you need any help let me know.

Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


----------



## stev3m

When running this i got 2 failures.....










Then at the end of the process i turned the phone off, then back on. It went to recovery. Clicked reboot system now, back to boot failure. I'm at a loss.


----------



## MisterEff

I failed at this step, no idea why:










Edit: I didn't even look. Same problem as the guy above me.

Edit: Again:

I read through this thread and "moto-fastboot flash boot boot.img" seemed to help. We will see in a minute.


----------



## MisterEff

I cannot install the 893.zip because the signature verification failed.

"moto-fastboot flash recovery recovery.img" Fails every time.


----------



## Eluvatar

I'm also getting the boot and recovery errors, I went back and fixed the boot one, but I'm not sure what I should do for the recovery error.


----------



## darkstarsinner

stev3m said:


> When running this i got 2 failures.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then at the end of the process i turned the phone off, then back on. It went to recovery. Clicked reboot system now, back to boot failure. I'm at a loss.


At this point when it went to recovery you should have flashed 893

If you guys can hang tight I have an IT appointment with a verizon store but when I get back I'll help you sort through this.

Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


----------



## stev3m

Ok, so. I unbricked my phone using http://rootzwiki.com...ur-bionic-here/ it worked flawlessly. RSD 5.5 with his xml file fixed my phone and restored it back to stock bloated.

Then I used 43v3r root by dhacker which rooted my phone again and installed the forever root, again flawlessly. Chose option 5 and installed cheesecake (flawlessly







)

Then with cheesecake I proceeded to update to 893 which then gave me the CDT error. I fixed this with your files (thank you so much darkstarsinner)

After which i proceeded to update to .901

So I am now good on .901 stock bloated.

I rooted my phone to be able to run a custom rom. I fell in love with KIN3TIX and have been using it since it was unleashed back when the bionic was first released. the kinetix 901 release link is not working currently from this same post, I do like eclipse as well and now with a working radio/data i'd love to use it. ok so. here is my current issue.

.901 Rom thread: http://rootzwiki.com...ith-custom-rom/

After using all of the steps above i installed Eclipse from the link above. The network connection didn't connect at first. After waiting for it all to settle i was up and running with a data connection. I then tried to replace the files it tells me to in the post. It ran for about 16 seconds and then froze completely after i clicked on the market app, it froze literally on the market home screen. So I turned my phone off via a battery pull and voila I was stuck on the dual core screen. I redid all of the steps i said above and am now back to stock .901 - I'm afraid to install the rom again. What steps am i missing? Thanks for any help man.


----------



## darkstarsinner

MisterEff said:


> Then with cheesecake I proceeded to update to 893 which then gave me the CDT error. I fixed this with your files (thank you so much darkstarsinner)
> I'm afraid to install the rom again. What steps am i missing? Thanks for any help man.


I'm glad I could help get you back to an unbricked state. When you set up the Rom did you clear user data and cache before running the ROM. The fact that it let you fully install the ROM and then began running bugging kind of makes me think it's just internal scripts colliding. I would redo your Bionic back to stock, Root/4ever root, boot into stock recovery and wipe and format data/cache and install the ROM again. If this doesn't work let me know so we can investigate this a little more.

For those of you still having issues my offer still stands to manually push the files for you. Just let me know before I jump on Battlefield lol.


----------



## darkstarsinner

*Eluvatar try manually running the script *

*moto-fastboot flash recovery recovery.img*


----------



## fyrmd

I am having problems getting this to work. When I open the everything file, I get "moto-fast boot is not recoginized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file. If I jump down to step six, shift R click does not give me the option of "open command prompt here".

My phone is stuck in the AP Fastboot Flash Mode (s) (Invalid CDT)


----------



## darkstarsinner

fyrmd said:


> I am having problems getting this to work. When I open the everything file, I get "moto-fast boot is not recoginized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file. If I jump down to step six, shift R click does not give me the option of "open command prompt here".
> 
> My phone is stuck in the AP Fastboot Flash Mode (s) (Invalid CDT)


What system are you using? Is the file unzipped?


----------



## destes37

fixed


----------



## Gosimer4

I also get stuck on step 5. When I try to boot into recovery all I get is a triangle. I tried to manually push the recovery files to device but it fails. I can't seem to get past fast boot invalid cdt and invalid cg version. I could really use a hand. Thanks


----------



## RangeRat125

I believe when you get to the triangle, you push volume up (or volume down) can't remember which one. Try that

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Gosimer4

Thank you, that did it. I appreciate it.


----------



## darkstarsinner

Are things moving along now?

Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


----------



## Joe_T

Thank you so much! This is the first time my phone has booted in almost 2 weeks. I admit I haven't been very diligent about fixing it due to getting a Galaxy Nexus but when I came across your post I gave it a shot and it worked! I thought my Bionic was a goner. Your step by step instructions were very clear and it was useful to have everything in one place. This is my first phone with a locked bootloader and it has been a little more challenging than any previous phone I've owned.


----------



## LDubs

stev3m said:


> Ok, so. I unbricked my phone using http://rootzwiki.com...ur-bionic-here/ it worked flawlessly. RSD 5.5 with his xml file fixed my phone and restored it back to stock bloated.
> 
> Then I used 43v3r root by dhacker which rooted my phone again and installed the forever root, again flawlessly. Chose option 5 and installed cheesecake (flawlessly )
> 
> Then with cheesecake I proceeded to update to 893 which then gave me the CDT error. I fixed this with your files (thank you so much darkstarsinner)
> 
> After which i proceeded to update to .901
> 
> So I am now good on .901 stock bloated.
> 
> I rooted my phone to be able to run a custom rom. I fell in love with KIN3TIX and have been using it since it was unleashed back when the bionic was first released. the kinetix 901 release link is not working currently from this same post, I do like eclipse as well and now with a working radio/data i'd love to use it. ok so. here is my current issue.
> 
> .901 Rom thread: http://rootzwiki.com...ith-custom-rom/
> 
> After using all of the steps above i installed Eclipse from the link above. The network connection didn't connect at first. After waiting for it all to settle i was up and running with a data connection. I then tried to replace the files it tells me to in the post. It ran for about 16 seconds and then froze completely after i clicked on the market app, it froze literally on the market home screen. So I turned my phone off via a battery pull and voila I was stuck on the dual core screen. I redid all of the steps i said above and am now back to stock .901 - I'm afraid to install the rom again. What steps am i missing? Thanks for any help man.


If you installed The rom using the link in the op of the radio working with 901 thread, you're done. You don't need to copy any files over. That was the problem right there.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## darkstarsinner

Joe_T said:


> Thank you so much! This is the first time my phone has booted in almost 2 weeks. I admit I haven't been very diligent about fixing it due to getting a Galaxy Nexus but when I came across your post I gave it a shot and it worked! I thought my Bionic was a goner. Your step by step instructions were very clear and it was useful to have everything in one place. This is my first phone with a locked bootloader and it has been a little more challenging than any previous phone I've owned.


Glad I could help man.

Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyRev

I'm having the same issue with the Recovery file, even when I force flash it alone, it still doesn't work...at least I can let my battery charge for now since I have it booted, but I'd like to get this resolved as well D;


----------



## MisterEff

I got mine to boot and everything but for whatever reason I can no longer root the phone through any method.


----------



## DirtyRev

you're probably having the same issue as me MisterEff, I can boot my phone and everything, just the Recovery mode won't load up, so I'm unable to update to the new radios or anything...quite annoying x.x


----------



## darkstarsinner

Okay for those of you who are booted if you could post the "about Phone" info it would greatly help in narrowing down your issues. It may be possible that you need a different recovery file (which I probably do have and will upload). So shoot out your info so we can get you fixed.

MisterEff what system does your phone show it is on? If you are on the 901 you will not be able to root. 893 is even a PITA. Let me know please.


----------



## DirtyRev

System Version: 5.5.886.XT875.Verizon.en.US
Model number: Droid Bionic
Android version: 2.3.4
Baseband version: CDMA_N_03.1C.57R itedc_u_05.15.01
Webtop version: WT-1.3.0-105_DBN-1
Kernel version: 2.6.35.7-g68606e6 [email protected] #1
Build number: 5.5.1_84_DBN-55
ERI version: 5
PRL version 15098


----------



## darkstarsinner

DirtyRev please try flashing this file manually. Report back with the results so we may approach this appropriately. Thanks.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FLLPNXJ0

Also can you double check your webtop version?


----------



## DirtyRev

webtop version is what it says, I'll try flashing that and see how it goes

I get the same INFOPreflash validation failed error with that version of the recovery


----------



## darkstarsinner

Do you have Skype or some other IM?


----------



## DirtyRev

I do indeed have skype, and am on it all the time, even when I'm at work, so I may not respond right away when you do try talking to me lol...

Skype: SatansRev


----------



## darkstarsinner

Invite sent


----------



## Pope Mobile

Oh my god. I love you.

I spent hours last night going through every type of recovery possible. I slept on it and was about to give up when I decided to try searching some more and found your thread. It worked. My god, it worked.


----------



## darkstarsinner

Pope Mobile said:


> Oh my god. I love you.
> 
> I spent hours last night going through every type of recovery possible. I slept on it and was about to give up when I decided to try searching some more and found your thread. It worked. My god, it worked.


Lol glad I could help.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## wcs531

I followed all the steps but I was getting a error while installing the recovery.img. Somehow it still booted but the radio will not connect and i already tried manually pushing the radio.img to the phone and it just threw another boot failure. When it originally booted i just clicked the 4 corners to bypass the activation and get to the home screen, but the phone reboots about every 30 to 60 seconds... If you know anything that would help I would greatly appreciate it...Also the updated recovery.img you linked would not download for me for some reason. I will PM you my skype and email just so you could contact me that way if its easier.

I wrote down all the information in the about phone section.
System Version
5.5.886.XT875.Verizon.en.US
Baseband Version
Unknown
Webtop Version
WT-1.3.0-105_DBN-1
Kernel Version
2.6.35.7-g68606e6
[email protected] #1
Build Number
5.5.1_84_DBN-55
ERI
Unknown
PRL
Unknown

Thanks


----------



## darkstarsinner

Can you reach three stock recovery? If so push the 893 update now. That should get you back to a solid system. Unfortunately my PC is down until I get another desk (long story) but I will help you my best via my tablet.

Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


----------



## wcs531

I ended up pushing the recovery.img from this zip which i found on another thread "VRZ_XT875_5.5.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US_CFC_01.xml" through the command line "Moto-fastboot flash recovery recovery.img" and it worked so I could access recovery. I then put the 893 zip on the root of the phone or sd card (not sure which). I ran recovery and tried to update to 893zip through apply update from sdcard which then failed and phone is still crashing every minute or so.
The failure was right after "updating BP...", the error was
assert failed: motorola.motoflash("/tmp/bp.img")
E:Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip
(Status 7)
Installation aborted.


----------



## darkstarsinner

Okay so here's what we're going to do. Go through and manually push the files once more. I'm going to consult with timmy10shoes and see what he thinks but in the mean time you should check out his ota thread. Dinner purple have had great results in combining the two fixes.

Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


----------



## wcs531

I tried everything again, the first time i did what i had done previously...just replaced the Recovery.img with the other one. I ran the everything.bat and got OK on all items. when i tried to boot up it went to recovery throwing an error. The second time I just did everything.bat with the original recovery and the recovery was the only thing to fail. I rebooted and still the same boot to recovery. Anyway i just tried to install the 893 update through recovery...(it was still on the sdcard after i ran the everything.bat...should that have been wiped out?)

When i do get the bionic booted it can not see the network at all and it crashes after about a minute without fail, i am starting to wonder if this might be just bad hardware(although it never loops once in fastboot). I also looked at some of Timmy's stuff but the file at the top (flashme.zip) of his post isnt being hosted anymore. I will definitely give it a try once its back up

Thanks


----------



## Timmy10shoes

My link is live again in the "easier way back to the update path and unbrink your bionic here" thread


----------



## darkstarsinner

Timmy10shoes said:


> My link is live again in the "easier way back to the update path and unbrink your bionic here" thread


Good to hear Tim. We need to Skype it up. I need to clean up my threads soon to. No computer sucks.

Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


----------



## Drgonzoe

Hey Darkstarsinner, I'm glad this place has someone as helpful as you around.I used your method last night to unbrick my bionic and it seemed to work great.Although I did have to type the manual push of the boot img. after updating to 893 the the cdt fix I rooted with ROTA893.zip then updated to 901.Someone else bricked the phone and traded with me so I had to go to verizon this morn to get a sim card,after activating on my line for the first time I noticed it had no data but 1x at least I suppose as it did recieve a phone call.So at lucnch I ran home an right clicked cdt folder to manually push the radio again from fastboot.I rebooted and found I had no service at all besides wifi availibilty.So i had to reactivate my droid x so I ran back to verizon and bought 2 sim cards (just in case lol).I'm at a loss what should I do from here? if you have time help to me out of this jam my gmail is [email protected] Thanx in advance.


----------



## OliVaaTwisT

Hey darkstarsinner, thanx for your clear instructions i was able to get out of the fastboot cdt failure.

I along with the previous people have also gotten the boot.img and the recovery failure when running the everything.bat".









However I am able to reboot back up on 5.5.886. When completing your instructions for installing the 5.5.893 update and i reboot the cdt failure pops up again as you stated. my issue then would be that i cant fix that cdt failure the second time around when trying to update to 893. i enter "moto-fastboot flash cdt.bin cdt.bin" in the command prompt window and it says " 'moto-fastboot' is not recognized as an internal or external command. "


----------



## darkstarsinner

Drgonzoe said:


> Hey Darkstarsinner, I'm glad this place has someone as helpful as you around.I used your method last night to unbrick my bionic and it seemed to work great.Although I did have to type the manual push of the boot img. after updating to 893 the the cdt fix I rooted with ROTA893.zip then updated to 901.Someone else bricked the phone and traded with me so I had to go to verizon this morn to get a sim card,after activating on my line for the first time I noticed it had no data but 1x at least I suppose as it did recieve a phone call.So at lucnch I ran home an right clicked cdt folder to manually push the radio again from fastboot.I rebooted and found I had no service at all besides wifi availibilty.So i had to reactivate my droid x so I ran back to verizon and bought 2 sim cards (just in case lol).I'm at a loss what should I do from here? if you have time help to me out of this jam my gmail is [email protected] Thanx in advance.


Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk

When on wifi go to your market and search for "fresh network" by mcstealth. Give that a run and see if it works. Also manually push the radio image again before you do this. Let me know how it fares out.

Twist double check to make sure the moto-fastboot.exe file along with the adb filled is still in the folder. If not redownload the file or see if you can locate moto-fastboot setup by itself. It has to be in the folder in order for the commands to work. Let mess know what happens bud.


----------



## Drgonzoe

darkstarsinner said:


> Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk
> 
> When on wifi go to your market and search for "fresh network" by mcstealth. Give that a run and see if it works. Also manually push the radio image again before you do this. Let me know how it fares out.
> 
> Twist double check to make sure the moto-fastboot.exe file along with the adb filled is still in the folder. If not redownload the file or see if you can locate moto-fastboot setup by itself. It has to be in the folder in order for the commands to work. Let mess know what happens bud.


 I actually decided to just rerun the whole process all over again last night.Everything seems fine now although I havent worked up the nerve to go back up to 901 yet and after initial reactivation there were a couple data drop outs,after a good airplane mode and out and then a stern talkin too it has decided to work fine all day today.Think Im gonna go ahead and flash the 901 and maybe a rom later.Either way couldnt have done it without your laying it all out here.As for the files in the folder,yes I'm sure there all there.I had to manually push the boot because it didnt flash during the batch run.I believe because the guy I got it from flashed a Droid X rom to it and butcherd the partition.How?I have no idea.


----------



## darkstarsinner

I am currently looking for a new host for the files. I will also be posting a revision to the OP to show new methods and info. If you know of a host let me know. Thanks.

Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


----------



## OliVaaTwisT

darkstarsinner said:


> Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk
> 
> When on wifi go to your market and search for "fresh network" by mcstealth. Give that a run and see if it works. Also manually push the radio image again before you do this. Let me know how it fares out.
> 
> Twist double check to make sure the moto-fastboot.exe file along with the adb filled is still in the folder. If not redownload the file or see if you can locate moto-fastboot setup by itself. It has to be in the folder in order for the commands to work. Let mess know what happens bud.


moto-fastboot.exe is in the file, and there are two adb files. AdbWinApi.dll & AdbWinUsbApi.dll. to be honest im clueless as what to do now. i re-ran the entire process and i come to the same errors when running the everything.bat, and also when trying to flash the 893 update.


----------



## darkstarsinner

OliVaaTwisT said:


> moto-fastboot.exe is in the file, and there are two adb files. AdbWinApi.dll & AdbWinUsbApi.dll. to be honest im clueless as what to do now. i re-ran the entire process and i come to the same errors when running the everything.bat, and also when trying to flash the 893 update.


Please don't use that bat as it doesn't run right. Try pushing everything manually and report back please'

Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


----------



## OliVaaTwisT

By pushing it manually do you mean opening up the command prompt and typing commands in?and if so, what do i type in? Is it many commands that need to be "pushed"?


----------



## Timmy10shoes

OliVaaTwisT said:


> By pushing it manually do you mean opening up the command prompt and typing commands in?and if so, what do i type in? Is it many commands that need to be "pushed"?


What are you trying to flash?


----------



## OliVaaTwisT

The 893 update. But when i do, i keep getting the cdt failure and the cdt fix doesnt cut it.


----------



## darkstarsinner

OliVaaTwisT said:


> The 893 update. But when i do, i keep getting the cdt failure and the cdt fix doesnt cut it.


Are you able to start over? If so manually push the files you have.

Ie: moto-fastboot flash cdt.bin cdt.bin

Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running ICS with Tapatalk


----------



## km75

Does anybody have the files needed to complete this process. The ones posted aren't accessible. If anyone can point me in the right direction in getting them or has another link I would appreciate it. Its been 2 days since I screwed up my phone and I'm missing my baby. Lol seriously though. If someone can help it will be greatly appreciated.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkstarsinner

In a couple of hours the OP will be revised and updated with new links. Hang in there.


----------



## jack straw

so i'm really not sure what i did other than it says "AP fastbooot flash mode (s) (flash failure) i was screwing around with safestrap and the wrong ICS build my phone works but i have to do the recovery normal power up instead of powering up normally and i cant flash any of the backups i have made i tried the fxz file in rsd lite and it fails also could this be worth a shot and is there an alternate source for the files? thanks advance like


----------



## darkstarsinner

If your system still boots while using recovery then just flash a small .img file such asbthe radio using moto-fastboot. No sense in trying the big stuff when you only need a small fix.

Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


----------



## jack straw

Well I would like to thank timmy10shoes for his patience, time, and knowledge! He is awesome!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jack straw

darkstarsinner said:


> If your system still boots while using recovery then just flash a small .img file such asbthe radio using moto-fastboot. No sense in trying the big stuff when you only need a small fix.
> 
> Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


nothing will flash. I can get into fast boot i can get into recovery but every thing fails when i try flashing.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## darkstarsinner

How does it fail? Did Tim get you back up?

Also as an update I am still unable to repost the files. Every site I have seen has file limits that this fix exceeds and the only one that doesn't fails every time. If anybody knows of a good hosting site I would really like to know. Thanks.


----------



## jack straw

It says flash failure something aborted, and i've been busy Tim has helped I just haven't had the time to put in.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## darkstarsinner

Ah. Have you been to Timmy's thread yet?


----------



## jack straw

Yes been to tim's thread hr has helped alot! I have root and am up to 901 but still get a fast boot failure and have to boot using recovery.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jack straw

Tim is the man thanks you spent you're valuable time and priceless knowledge and got me straight again!!! This community is the best nexttime you're in spudville you're going fishing or atleast drinking some beer!

Sent from my timmy10shoes fixed DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jack straw

Done and done Tim is the man!he fixed me up and got me back on track! Thanks again!!!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## aRbiTrisT

Can someone post a mirror for the files? Megaups down


----------



## houdiniact

Hmmm... problem.... no files on mega upload because of the government. What do we do?


----------



## darkstarsinner

houdiniact said:


> Hmmm... problem.... no files on mega upload because of the government. What do we do?


Not quite sure. I've tried several other sites and none would let me upload the fix. When I actually have a day off I might break it down and upload each file individually.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## ForeverSupra

Mirror: http://www.mediafire...9ama2v67y3see5o


----------



## mhorn

Seriously screwed here, have downloaded the new rsd lite, however do not have the new sbf file. Please my bionic is bootlooping, need help pronto. I have no phone.. All I tried to do was add safestrap


----------



## eye__dea

mhorn said:


> Seriously screwed here, have downloaded the new rsd lite, however do not have the new sbf file. Please my bionic is bootlooping, need help pronto. I have no phone.. All I tried to do was add safestrap


PM sent.


----------



## winniepoohbears

i'm stuck with low battery and boot failure


----------

